# My first boat



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

Just turned 16 I had a choice to buy a boat or a truck and i found a boat i wanted here are some pictures


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

VERY Sweet boat! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome, I would offer a toast but your a little young ;D

Sweet looking boat! I have a couple of questions.

What is it?

Who makes it?

What HP motor is on it?

What is it rated for?

Where are you located?


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

Answer your questions


> Welcome, I would offer a toast but your a little young ;D
> 
> Sweet looking boat! I have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


 clearwater florida


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Glad you found MS Jarad..

Jared is one heck of angler north of my area also!

Again.. thats a cool boat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Your boat sure is looks sweet! Man I like it.
Welcome aboard!

Hey, call TOM-C for a jackplate and I promise you, u will get real shallow running and a lot more performance!! Say 4 to 8 mph faster! I have done it before when I was younger when I had a jackplate with your similar boat like this. I have owned 6 boats before and now I have 2 boats.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Jared,

That is one bad a$$ boat! What does it draft?

Mark


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

It drafts around 6" never really measured it i normally have 2 people, tackle, 20 gallons of gas, 2 batteries, and both live wells full so it is heavy but just me probably around 5" and does tomc have a website or what does a jack cost. have a


> Jared,
> 
> That is one bad a$$ boat! What does it draft?
> 
> Mark


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Jared,
Did you buy the boat new, if so where is there a Sundowner Dealer in florida.

Thanks again
Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Jared,

Email has been sent for jackplate


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> does tomc have a website or what does a jack cost.


If you PM him he will send you a current price list. From eveything I heard, Tom is the best, best product, and best customer service! As soon as he completes his design for an electric Jackplate that will work with a CMC tilt n trim. I'm gonna buy one... As soon as they are ready to sell... Just waiting on Tom to get them perfected... Tom????


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

It is not new everything is 99 i found it on the Florida sportsman website for only $3,000.


> Jared,
> Did you buy the boat new, if so where is there a Sundowner Dealer in florida.
> 
> Thanks again
> Mark


----------



## skippy (Dec 30, 2006)

Well done Jared! Very nice boat. 

I've found for me when you get a good deal on a boat you are always happy using it.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> It is not new everything is 99 i found it on the Florida sportsman website for only $3,000.



You did good! Cool Boat!


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Does anyone know if these boats are still being made, and if so does anyone know a dealer in Florida?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

There used to be quite a few of the Sundowner boats around a few years back...
I don't think they are still in production...Dave


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

3K wow, you did great! man that 40 horse remote is worth that!



L.R.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

here is one like mine but tiller http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatflat&1173404902


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

But this is what mine has. This was from has description from seller.


1999 Sundowner Explorer w/ `99 40h.p. Nissan, tilt & trim, S.S.prop, S.S. skeg guard, and Dol-phin.
17' length, 5' beam, and a actual 7" draft.
Center Console w/ 20 gal. built in fuel tank, fuel gauge, and tach.
Front and rear casting decks
Poling platform w/ folding step and 2 rod holders
2 pedestal seats
New bimini top w/ boot
Minn Kota trolling motor w/ seperate deep cycle battery
Foward and rear aerated wells
Florescent light mounted under poling platform
Rule 500 gph bilge pump
Fire extinguisher
Galvinized Continential trailer w/ spare tire


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

If anyone is intrested a moat place in Crystal River has a used one for sale. I think it is Three Rivers Marine?? It is on HWY 19 just south of Fort Island Trail on the west side of the road. I was going to stop by and take a look one my way back through, but they had already closed. I know I'm worthless....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Do a drive by and get the info and some pics. If you dont have time give me the store info and I will call them and see if they want to post it here.


----------

